# 2000 Pathfinder thrust washer



## manmac58 (Nov 22, 2017)

Which way does the front axle hub thrust washer face bevel out or in


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It looks like the flat side of the washer faces the drive shaft while the beveled side faces the knuckle.


----------



## Millio (3 mo ago)

A problem can occur at any of them.


----------

